
Out Of the Tar Pit (2006) [pdf] - swannodette
http://web.mac.com/ben_moseley/frp/paper-v1_01.pdf
======
Robin_Message
I thought you were inventing functional reactive programming, but then I saw
it was relational. But I think, due to the relational aspect, you end up
achieving the same thing. Anyone interested in this should also look at
Jonathan Edwards paper, Coherent Reaction <http://coherence-
lang.org/Onward09.pdf> which takes a similar look at separating control, but
achieves it in a more imperative looking language.

------
CERTIORARI
<http://web.mac.com/ben_moseley/frp/paper-v1_01.pdf>

~~~
_delirium
Isn't that the same link as in the post? Am I missing something?

